# any astronomers out there?



## trousers (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

i am new to this site and was just wondering if anyone knows a person or store in the Cadiz/Jerez areas that may be able to set up a astronomical reflector (telescope) ? being a novice i would liketo have the experience of a seasoned observer look over how my telescope is et up.

Any help at all will be gratefully received.

Thank you,

Trousers


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

If you go here and choose Spain there is a list of Dealers, most seem to be up North and if I recall there was one down in the south of Portugal that might be closer. Shame they don't have a map view.
If your Spanish is up to scratch it may be worth googling "Astronomia Cadiz/Jerez" and see what clubs come up and try and contact them. There may even be an expat club or two that could help.

Astronomy Shops all over the world

What reflector do you have and what kind of help are you after?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

trousers said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> i am new to this site and was just wondering if anyone knows a person or store in the Cadiz/Jerez areas that may be able to set up a astronomical reflector (telescope) ? being a novice i would liketo have the experience of a seasoned observer look over how my telescope is et up.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

sounds interesting


I hope someone knows the answer to your question


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I have looked into a place called telescoshop in Malaga but apart from their website they seem elusive. What I mean is you put their address into maps and something else comes up.


----------



## trousers (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Pazcat,

Many thanks for your prompt reply, i shall take a look at the link you supplied i dont have the specific model number at hand as i back in the Uk for a week or two at present, but thanks again and i may well revert back soo.

Thanks again

Trousers


----------



## trousers (Aug 25, 2013)

Ok thats helpful,

Thank you


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

No worries, when it arrives and if you have any questions then feel free to ask.
I can't guarantee all the answers but maybe enough to get you up and running.


----------



## trousers (Aug 25, 2013)

Many thanks


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Quick question: why have you chosen a reflector rather than a refractor? What kind of observational work do you want to do?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Check also in local authority sponsored activities, you may find a club nearby. There's an astronomical society within the Alcalá la Real Ayuntamiento which won't exactly help you since it is too far away but I'm sure that can't be the only one.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

True one group advertise in the Costa Blanca news here, again not a lot of help but it shows there are people out there.


----------



## trousers (Aug 25, 2013)

It was a present, i have had absolutely no previous experience of telescopes or astronomy, thereby the reason why i require someone with some experience/expertise in setting up.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Is it a motorised telescope.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Is it a motorised scope.


----------



## trousers (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Swerve,

Yes it has a motorised attachment


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

This may help you googled it for you

first things first.
you need to set the telescope up in daylight!!!!
THIS IS FOR ANY TELESCOPE!!!

build it in your backgarden and put everything together, including the red dot finder.
You need to align the red dot finder to your telescope, this normally only needs to be done once.
Fit the eyepiece to the telescope and focus on a distance object. The further the better!!!

The end of the garden is not far enough, something like the end of the street
or if you have a view across london, something the other side of london.

Once you have the object in focus, you need to align the red dot finderscope so that the red dot that you can see is over the same object in your main scope.
there are normally adjustment screws to assist you in this.
Once you have this set up you should be able to find things a lot easier.

Now the fun bit.
Asuming you have the above scope, but most of them with goto should be the same.

Point the telescope facing north.
Make sure it is level.
turn it on.
Follow the instructions on the hand set.
Normally the scope will go through a start up routine where it measures is position and level ect.
Once this has finished it will select two alignment stars. center these in the middle of the red dot finder first.
then center them in the main scope using the keypad press enter and the scope should goto the second star.

once you have aligned on both stars the scope is ready.
From hte key pad you should be able to move the scope anywhere in the sky, and use its built in database.


----------



## trousers (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Swerve,

Many thanks for your help. i think i may have mis-informed you when i said it was motorised, i meant it had a motor to track the planets movement against that of earth, but it may be worth investing in something of that nature.

Thanks again


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Depends what sort it is, if it's simple RA or RA and DEC motors then you would have to manually align the telescope as opposed to letting a computer do it but it's still relatively straightforward and once you have done it a couple of times is pretty easy.

I'd be tempted to set it up first without the motor for a night or two and then try it with the motor so you get the feel of how everything works first.

Again though it depends on the make and model.


----------



## trousers (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Pazcat,

i will be back out some time this week so i will let you know how ive gone on, but many thanks for your advise, much app


----------

